# 322 Activation



## tbohio88

I currently have a DuoDVR722k receiver and a SoloVIP211k receiver. I purchased a brand new 322 receiver from Amazon to add service to another bedroom. When I called Dish Network to activate the new 322 receiver they told me that the 322 is no longer supported because it has MPEG2 technology. I just wanted to verify that this is true statement and that there is no way to activate this receiver. Thanks.


----------



## gtal98

No, that is a completely false statement. Call back and hopefully you'll get a competent CSR. Also, make sure you call the phone # from Dish's website or you bill - ones listed in the yellow pages are 3rd party dealers half the time.


----------



## BobaBird

If you're on Eastern Arc (61.5-72.7-77), you have to have an MPEG-4 receiver. The 322 can be used on WA but won't get the HD channels.


----------



## Inkosaurus

tbohio88 said:


> I currently have a DuoDVR722k receiver and a SoloVIP211k receiver. I purchased a brand new 322 receiver from Amazon to add service to another bedroom. When I called Dish Network to activate the new 322 receiver they told me that the 322 is no longer supported because it has MPEG2 technology. I just wanted to verify that this is true statement and that there is no way to activate this receiver. Thanks.


Depends, did the CSR try to at least run the r00/s19 then tell you that statement or did they say it right off the bat.
It really comes down to your install but it can still currently be done if your pointing in the right direction


----------



## tbohio88

I am on the western arc. I have a 1000.4 dish and I am locked on satellites 119, 110 and 129. As soon as I give the CSR the receiver id and smart card # they say that it cannot be activated because it is old technology (MPEG2). Any suggestions? Does the receiver need to be connected to a certain port on the LNBF?


----------



## The Texan

This is the same information I am being given by Dish, about my 508. They told me that they will NOT activate or support any Mpeg2 receivers and I MUST upgrade to an Mpeg4 receiver. This info was sent to me unsolicited and in writing by Dish, not from a CSR over the phone. Something tells me that the techs and dealers are being left out of the loop, while Dish makes some major changes.


----------



## P Smith

tbohio88 said:


> I am on the western arc. I have a 1000.4 dish and I am locked on satellites 119, 110 and 129. As soon as I give the CSR the receiver id and smart card # they say that it cannot be activated because it is old technology (MPEG2). Any suggestions? Does the receiver need to be connected to a certain port on the LNBF?


Call again and again, insist you'll watch from the box on two old TV in kid's rooms !

Any output will works fine.


----------



## scooper

It's not just MPEG2/MPEG4 - it's also QPSK / 8PSK - I know the 311 DOES support this, not so sure about the 322. But otherwise - you should be able to use the 322 since you have Western Arc.


----------



## tbohio88

I called Dish again and spoke to CSR and supervisor. Was told that even though I was on the western arc, my account is flagged as an HD only account and I cannot add any SD receivers.


----------



## scooper

tbohio88 said:


> I called Dish again and spoke to CSR and supervisor. Was told that even though I was on the western arc, my account is flagged as an HD only account and I cannot add any SD receivers.


so you would need the ViP equivalent - the 222.
And THAT makes sense.


----------



## P Smith

scooper said:


> It's not just MPEG2/MPEG4 - it's also QPSK / 8PSK - I know the 311 DOES support this, not so sure about the 322. But otherwise - you should be able to use the 322 since you have Western Arc.


322 and 522/625/512 - all has same design and HW (exclude DVR part).


----------



## sliderbob

tbohio88 said:


> I currently have a DuoDVR722k receiver and a SoloVIP211k receiver. I purchased a brand new 322 receiver from Amazon to add service to another bedroom. When I called Dish Network to activate the new 322 receiver they told me that the 322 is no longer supported because it has MPEG2 technology. I just wanted to verify that this is true statement and that there is no way to activate this receiver. Thanks.


TRUE! I have a 722 dvr and a 522 dvr. I tried to activate a 311 and they said the exact same thing. I had to go ahead and sell the 311.


----------



## harsh

The Texan said:


> This is the same information I am being given by Dish, about my 508.


The 508 is a different story because it can't handle the newer modulation scheme (8PSK turbo) that DISH is planning on deploying on a wide scale.

The 322 is 8PSK capable.


----------

